# Travel to North Korea!



## Daniel_KTG (May 30, 2010)

Visit one of the most secretive and less known countries in the world; the DPRK ( North Korea ). 



At KTG we offer trips departing from Beijing all year round. 



US tourists can now go anytime too. 



Mass Games officially confirmed from Aug 2 - Oct 10 2010. 



Email us at info at north-korea-travfel dot com for more info.


----------

